# Ruby got mouth stuck in the crate



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had an awful experience with my gorgeous ruby today & wondered if anything similar had happened to anyone.
I was painting a wardrobe in the garden & decided to crate Ralph & ruby in each of their crates for an hour to prevent any unwanted paint incidents with curious puppies!!
Ruby was having a bit of a moan, I was only 6 feet away by the door - and I then heard an awful, very distressed sound from ruby.
I rushed in and she had gotten her mouth stuck over 2 of the bars on the crate (basically she had tried biting the bars and opened her mouth wide and clamped her teeth round two lots of bars & was stuck!) 
It was awful to see her like this, and then Ralph got distressed by her sound.
I managed to help her and get her free - but obviously I'm worried about leaving her alone in the crate whilst I am out (which I have to be tomorrow for a couple of hours)
I have a soft travel crate that I use in the car & I think I'll Put her in that to be in the safe side - although I think she may of learnt her lesson!!
Any one else had a similar situation or experience??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So scary! I read a review once where this happened to a person. Poor you and Ruby. I am glad she is ok. xoxo

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just googled it..... there are several posts and warnings about it - the first one coming up was a pit-bull forum!! (Ruby is the furthest thing away from a pit-bull lol!) 
I'm just so glad I hadn't gone out and left her and I was only a few feet away.
Hence to say I let her out and the first thing she did was put her face in for a sniff at my new full tin of farrow & ball paint ..... She is now adorned with a few more extra white hairs around her chops!!!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah the same thing happened to Bess when she was about 11 weeks old.
I'd put her in the crate just to get used to it and she was laying down with her mouth near the corner when she suddenly started squealing and I could see her mouth open so I jumped up from the sofa which was only a couple of feet away from the crate and as I threw myself on the floor she somehow came free.
I must admit it scared me to death and I kept trying to see if she had hurt herself but she seemed fine - a lot better than I was.
And yes it did put me off leaving her in the crate on her own and It took me a couple of weeks before I actually left her.
What I did was supervise her as much as I could until I felt able to leave her knowing that it was a one off and probably never happen again - which so far it hasn't.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor bess - isn't it awful to see and hear them in distress. reading posts on forums on google - it seems to have happened to a few people & puppies 
I am very apprehensive about leaving her in he wire crate now - I think I will at night (to get her used to it more - she's only 9 weeks) as I will obviously hear if there are any issues.
I'll put her on the soft travel crate when I leave the house - I can't see how she can hurt herself or get stuck in that one. Possibly chew through it though ha! But I can cope with that. 
I haver never had any issues with Ralph (7 months) & his crate - he loves his crate, I guess some dogs prefer their crates as their space, where as some dogs hate it & been closed in??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor Ruby! What a fright! When my cat Charlie was about 8-9 weeks he got his leg caught in the beading of a vertical blind (which subsequently got removed along with the other vertical blinds in the house). He was squealing so much, it was awful! Good job we are there to help them!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw poor Ruby! What a fright! When my cat Charlie was about 8-9 weeks he got his leg caught in the beading of a vertical blind (which subsequently got removed along with the other vertical blinds in the house). He was squealing so much, it was awful! Good job we are there to help them!


It was awful - I'm very wary (id have her in bed with me at night) ..... but i need her to be comfortable. Settled and happy, and not stressed when I'm out of the house
Very true - it is awful when they're upset / distressed. 
We spend our lives keeping kids and animals alive and out of trouble and danger! Lol
Apart from the crate incident Ruth, she has been so amazingly perfect - couldn't ask for more, can you believe only one toilet incident indoors?? - if your getting a ruby sibling - it's gonna be a good one!! X


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

It happened to Herbie too, I could have cried at the sound he made, it was awful, I have to say he hasn't attempted to bite them again so maybe it was a day neither of us will forget x x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Debs&Boys said:


> It happened to Herbie too, I could have cried at the sound he made, it was awful, I have to say he hasn't attempted to bite them again so maybe it was a day neither of us will forget x x


An absolutely awful sound - poor herbie - it not so uncommon after all. 
Glad to hear its not happened again - and he learnt his lesson so to speak. Do you still crate him in he same crate then?
I'm really hoping ruby won't do it again, but I daren't leave her in the crate if I have to go out - I'd rather turn all the sockets off, so wire chewing wont harm her and take my chances!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It was awful - I'm very wary (id have her in bed with me at night) ..... but i need her to be comfortable. Settled and happy, and not stressed when I'm out of the house
> Very true - it is awful when they're upset / distressed.
> We spend our lives keeping kids and animals alive and out of trouble and danger! Lol
> Apart from the crate incident Ruth, she has been so amazingly perfect - couldn't ask for more, can you believe only one toilet incident indoors?? - if your getting a ruby sibling - it's gonna be a good one!! X


She sounds like a darling... I hope mine is as good!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She sounds like a darling... I hope mine is as good!


Without a doubt - he / she will be learning from mistress Lola!! 
Ruby was like a lioness today playing (stalking) with Ralph - crawling across the lawn on her tummy when he wasn't looking, she got nearer and nearer & then just ambushed him!!! Wish I had filmed it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I had an awful experience with my gorgeous ruby today & wondered if anything similar had happened to anyone.
> I was painting a wardrobe in the garden & decided to crate Ralph & ruby in each of their crates for an hour to prevent any unwanted paint incidents with curious puppies!!
> Ruby was having a bit of a moan, I was only 6 feet away by the door - and I then heard an awful, very distressed sound from ruby.
> I rushed in and she had gotten her mouth stuck over 2 of the bars on the crate (basically she had tried biting the bars and opened her mouth wide and clamped her teeth round two lots of bars & was stuck!)
> ...


Oh my gosh that is so scarry!! It has never happened to Molly yet but now when I put her in I will be all paranoid Sometimes reading stuff like this makes you get over cautious but it's good to know. I have her in her crate all night in my room so I would hear if something was off but during the day when I crate her I would have no clue cause that is when I go out and do my chores Now this will stick to my mind!! I am so glad you were there and so glad your puppy is ok!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know that noise so well, its absolutely chilling! Bonnie can let out a blood curdling yell quite easily- the worst is if anyone treads on her which happens often as she lies and sleeps on people's feet, especially mine. I nearly have a heart attack when I hear it as its so loud and urgent! Dexter is more a suffering in silence boy and just puts on a wounded expression on his face and he's not silly enough to lie on my feet!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Oh my gosh that is so scarry!! It has never happened to Molly yet but now when I put her in I will be all paranoid Sometimes reading stuff like this makes you get over cautious but it's good to know. I have her in her crate all night in my room so I would hear if something was off but during the day when I crate her I would have no clue cause that is when I go out and do my chores Now this will stick to my mind!! I am so glad you were there and so glad your puppy is ok!


I don't think Molly would do it if she hasn't done it by now - I think it's something new pups do, or newly crated dogs. My other poo is 7 months and never done anything like it. 
I put ruby in the soft travel crate before I went out today and she was biting the sides of that!! I guess she's just not a lover of crates - much prefers my feet / arms / knee / couch ......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I don't think Molly would do it if she hasn't done it by now - I think it's something new pups do, or newly crated dogs. My other poo is 7 months and never done anything like it.
> I put ruby in the soft travel crate before I went out today and she was biting the sides of that!! I guess she's just not a lover of crates - much prefers my feet / arms / knee / couch ......



Thanks today when I crated her I thought about you....she is pretty good in there doesn't move around much but you think a crate is safe so very scarry. I always take her collar off too just in case it would get stuck. Nice that you posted that cause for new puppy owners it is good to know. I never would of thought that could happen when I would put her in there when she was a baby!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up with this, poor Ruby. Hope all is well now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Just catching up with this, poor Ruby. Hope all is well now.


Yes thanks, all is well now. But I won't put her in the wire crate and leave the house. I put her in a soft travel crate when I have to go out - so no danger of a repeat performance!


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Tracey,

Yes I still use the crate and touch wood it hasn't happened again x x


----------

